

Jonathan Coulton responds to MegaUpload raid - iamandrus
https://twitter.com/#!/jonathancoulton/status/160374297364414464

======
vitovito
It was sarcastic: <http://www.jonathancoulton.com/2012/01/21/megaupload/>

